# What is a 3 pin fan header for mobo called?



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Ok I'm adding extra cooling to my Xbox 360 in an attempt to fix the dreaded 3 red lights of death. I'm going to do add an extra fan to it but I need to solder a 3 pin fan header connector onto my 360 mobo, like the one shown in the attached pic.

I'm having a nightmare trying to find one of these, the guys in Maplin were useless. Can anyone point me in the right direction in the UK as to where I can find them? I think that Farnell will sell them if someone could find the correct part for me!

http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/bespoke/b...ing/connectors.jsp&landingPageSkip=Connectors

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you considered a "Y" to make two connections out of one? . . would be much easier and should be available at anywhere that sells pc parts

Something like this: http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/SearchDetail.asp?productID=3316


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Why don't you just get a molex fan, then you can put it in to one of these:

http://www.jkcomputersystems.com/catalog.php?c=Adapters&i=AD-LP4-TO-3PIN

Mikey.


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Why don't you just get a molex fan, then you can put it in to one of these:
> 
> http://www.jkcomputersystems.com/catalog.php?c=Adapters&i=AD-LP4-TO-3PIN
> 
> Mikey.


There's no molex power sources in the xbox 360. Think I'll get one of those Y leads then and chop it up. Although I have found out the name of the connector, it's a tx3 male end, although still can't find one to buy!

Thanks all.


----------

